# Brauche eure Hilfe bezüglich einer Mahnung von web.de



## Stiersonne (23 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte mal dringend Eure Hilfe.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Am 13. April erhielt ich von web.de eine letzte Mahnung, daß ich einen Vertrag über den Web.de Club abgeschlossen hätte und dafür die monatlich fälligen 5 Euro nicht gezahlt.
Da ich mich daran nicht erinnern konnte, habe ich an Web.de geschrieben und um Aufklärung gebeten.
Das Antwortschreiben enthielt einen link, unter dem ich den Vertrag einsehen könnte.
Das habe ich versucht und mußte zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen, daß man mir den Account gesperrt hat.

Auf meine weiteren schriftlichen Bitten um Aufklärung, was genau Gegenstand der Mahnung ist, erhielt ich immer die selben lapidaren Auskünfte, daß der Vertrag von mir abgeschlossen sein müßte, da nur ich Zugang zu den Daten hätte und die ersten Mahnungen online erfolgt wären.

Wenn kein Zahlungseingang erfolgt, wird mit einer außergerichtlichen Mahnung gedroht.

Fazit: ich habe nach meiner Erinnerung nichts abgeschlossen, kann dies auch nicht nachptüfen, soll erst zahlen, danach wird der Account wieder freigeschaltet.

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, wie ich mich verhalten soll?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße von Stiersonne


----------



## Goblin (23 Mai 2012)

Da gehts weiter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...b-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/page-66


----------



## Stiersonne (23 Mai 2012)

Danke, das ist schonmal sehr interessant. Ich mache mir nämlich riesige Sorgen, was für eine Lawine da möglicherweise auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2012)

Och ja, eine Lawine von Mahnschreiben. Aber das ist nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------

